# HMSO Sovereign House. Norwich. Permission visit. Dec 12



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

This was a fantastic chance to explore with some of Norfolks best photographers Sovereign House in Norwich, a large 1960's built carbuncle on the city skyline. Here's some history.....Her Majesty's Stationery Office was originally the official publishing and stationery department of the Government of the United Kingdom. It was also considered to be one of the main print buyers, printers and suppliers of office equipment in the U.K.
Sovereign House was built in the 1960's for the HMSO, upon completion they moved most of the main operations to Norwich from London in the 1970's.
The now disused office building in Norwich's Anglia Square, has had at least three plans proposed for its use, all of which have rejected by Norwich City Council. The future of the site is now, at the time of writing December 2012, written on the wall for Demo.







Sovereign House seen from the outside, is very imposing.






The rather imposing foyer in rather funky colours!
















Here is what's left of the bar and social club!














































This is what's left of the canteen






This is the stripped out kitchen











Well thanks for looking peeps


----------



## stmilloy (Dec 29, 2012)

Good report. Interesting 1960's appearance.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks, it's not all that aesthetically pleasing, but a good place all the same.!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 29, 2012)

These 60,s buildings seem to overpower everything not in a nice way! great pics.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks Flyboys. that was a long explore over 7 floors.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 29, 2012)

I like that  Cant quite see where a straight building has curved corridors/rooms though


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Well thanks OMJ, but two rooms of this office were exactly that!


----------



## fleydog (Dec 29, 2012)

Very different from most things I see on this excellent site, so well worth recording, thank you. I was most struck by how utterly soulless the place seems - that is the difference. Clearly the 60's/ 70's represent a low spot in British architecture, I don't imagine anyone could mourn this buildings' demise.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

fleydog said:


> Very different from most things I see on this excellent site, so well worth recording, thank you. I was most struck by how utterly soulless the place seems - that is the difference. Clearly the 60's/ 70's represent a low spot in British architecture, I don't imagine anyone could mourn this buildings' demise.



It is quite a carbuncle on the Norwich skyline, yet I think it still needs to be recorded before it's demolished!


----------



## Bones out (Dec 29, 2012)

You managed to avoid all the needles dear chap??


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> You managed to avoid all the needles dear chap??



I didn't see a single hypodemic nurdle all day!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 29, 2012)

UE-OMJ said:


> I like that  Cant quite see where a straight building has curved corridors/rooms though



Good point, why on earth are the corridors curved? :/ 
Though a nice report, I can't imagine anyone too upset about the demo, you can definitely tell what era this was built in, and its not good!


----------



## addictedmedia (Dec 29, 2012)

well done great report and been looking at this building for a bit of time


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2012)

addictedmedia said:


> well done great report and been looking at this building for a bit of time



Thanks a lot, very different to what I normally do!


----------



## johno23 (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting find and as someone has already said,worth recording before they demolish it,though given its sturdy basic construction why it cant be refurbed I dont know

60`s and 70`s stuff was built to be strong and functional as opposed to todays flashy,pretentious and low quality rubbish.

Great find and pics


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2012)

wilfredes said:


> good point! i agree with your!



Thanks very much.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2012)

Oooooer... that 'un's a big booger and no dounbt!


----------



## addictedmedia (Dec 30, 2012)

great pictures and love the retro style


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2012)

addictedmedia said:


> great pictures and love the retro style



Thanks AM, we were very lucky to have explored here. I've wanted to shoot this location for as long as it's been derelict which is around the 16 year mark!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 30, 2012)

It's been derelict for 16 years? I know it's seen better days but I'm surprised its not worse.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2012)

MrDan said:


> It's been derelict for 16 years? I know it's seen better days but I'm surprised its not worse.



It was in a fairly good state believe you me. Even the spiral staircase was in good nick!. 1960's concrete for you I guess!


----------



## John_D (Dec 30, 2012)

Will have to direct my brother to this post, he worked in HMSO at Sovereign House from the mid 1970's and later at St Crispins, till his retirement, as HMSO Controller, in the 1990's


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2012)

John_D said:


> Will have to direct my brother to this post, he worked in HMSO at Sovereign House from the mid 1970's and later at St Crispins, till his retirement, as HMSO Controller, in the 1990's



Wow, it's always good to hear from someone who has a relative who worked at a site that I've explored. Thanks John.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Dec 30, 2012)

Love the design of this place, certainly very different!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2012)

Ramsgatonian said:


> Love the design of this place, certainly very different!



It's certainly different that's for sure!, It really is mahoosive on the inside!


----------



## MrDan (Dec 31, 2012)

John_D said:


> Will have to direct my brother to this post, he worked in HMSO at Sovereign House from the mid 1970's and later at St Crispins, till his retirement, as HMSO Controller, in the 1990's



Ask him why it has curved corridors when it's a square building


----------



## John_D (Dec 31, 2012)

MrDan said:


> Ask him why it has curved corridors when it's a square building


 Suggest you put that question to the architects responsible 
quote:- _' Sovereign House Glass and concrete office block, built in 1968 to a design by Norwich-based architects Alan Cooke & Partners, which towers over Anglia Square. Until the mid-1990s it housed offices of Her Majesty's Stationery Office (HMSO)' _

Out of interest I wonder if it has, like other 'Sovereign Houses' (Hertford for one) built in the 1960's, some sort of bunker in the basement? :GEEK: Perhaps that is something my brother might know.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 31, 2012)

John_D said:


> Suggest you put that question to the architects responsible
> quote:- _' Sovereign House Glass and concrete office block, built in 1968 to a design by Norwich-based architects Alan Cooke & Partners, which towers over Anglia Square. Until the mid-1990s it housed offices of Her Majesty's Stationery Office (HMSO)' _
> 
> Out of interest I wonder if it has, like other 'Sovereign Houses' (Hertford for one) built in the 1960's, some sort of bunker in the basement? :GEEK: Perhaps that is something my brother might know.



Your brother is?


----------

